# Colonoscopy but not asleep



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

So my doctor told me that I could have a colonscopy but he is not going to knock me out, im kinda of worried what could happen when im awake... I think alot and I am worried that I am going to thinking about some crazy sh*t during the procedure and start acting like a nut... he said he will give me a similar medicine that they give you when you do your endoscopy just much harder... but still.. anybody ever had a colonoscopy and your awake?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

They give you a drug that makes you forget everything. I know, when I had my 1st one and they said they were not going to knock me out I got up off the table. This is a great drug. They use it allot. I had it for my DNC also. This way they can have you turn to one side. roll to a side move BUT you will not remember anything so you feel like you have beenknocked out. It is GREAT.Take careKat


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Did you feel any pain/discomfort during the procedure?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

They say you feel it BUT you will NOT remember. I swear, you will come out of it and NOT remember anything. You will feel like they pout you asleep. I am a baby when it comes to stuff and having a colonoscopy does NOT scare me at all. I would rather have one of them than go to the dentist. You'll be fine. The worst part is the prep. You be prepared to sit on the pot for a WHOLE night. Take a book, TV whatever cause you will not leave the bathroom.Take careKat


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I recommend you to talk the doc, before they are going to do what they do, so you will really feel like going asleep!!!The stupid doc could do me something wrong..... I felt everything and moved, to say jumped? while I shouldn't move (Well I really felt it inside my soul).I don't want to scare with this or something, just that I want u to know that u should ask the doc to add drugs until you will feel really like going to sleep. They kept to push this thing inside me and they didn't listen to me, too bad I didn't demanded them I was afraid they going to kill me.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah thanks for letting me know, i appreciate it... im gonna ask him about that...


----------



## garysconstipated (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience.....once again I hear a story of someone traumatized by the "amnesia" drug Versed, who obviously had a painful experience and the doc is depending on "they won't remember a thing".........problem is, a lot of people do remember it's not good............never, nerver agree to get versed, make them use painkillers only or pay anfor anesthesia with propofol...which is a little better


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hey FirstDid you have your colonoscopy? Did you use versed? Was everything ok? LOL I know we've been talking on the other thread about the EGD but I want to make sure it was ok with this procedure too.....told you I"m a BIG chicken LOLAmi


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL, no i never had this yet so i really cant tell you anything about it. Im about to in the next month. My doc said he will give me something for the pain so im not too worried.


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi firstI had mine done, I posted about it. The post is in this section if you want to read it. If you have any questions let me know.Ami


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

Appers to be quite a lot of diversity in the way the procedure is administered in various parts of the world. I know of very few people in the United States that have had colonoscopy performed in recent years and didnt receive a combination (cocktail as they call it) of both Versed and Demoral (or in some cases Dilaudid)...thus rendering the procedure both relatively painless and whatever was felt is not remembered...Seems like our friend in Europe and in some cases in Canada are not getting the same level of comfort. Likewise, I see a difference in the bowel prep as well...we are seeing improved and less uncomfortable methods of bowel prep being used here in the states. I wonder if the govt run socialized medicine programs in Canada and the UK could be responsible for any of this? willie


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi WillieI had my colonoscopy (Ontario) on Wed of this week and was given both versed and demoral. In my case it did not put me out at all. I remember both procedures and what the nurses and doctor said during them.For the most part Canada is pretty much the same from what I've read as the states.Ami


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

Wow...I know on my first colonoscopy I had anxiety so bad that they gave be twice the regular dose and it worked quite well. Ive heard of isolated cases like yours and am curious as to why that may be occuring. Have your physicians ventured any guess as to a rhyme or reason for it? Any theories yourself? willie


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi WillieI have no clue. As I am an anxious person as well I asked the Dr to make sure I was out. All I know is next time I will ask for a higher dose of versed/demoral or a different drug.Ami


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

Amen to that....


----------



## garysconstipated (Jul 28, 2007)

ask your doc if they are going to use the "amnesia" drug (which only sometimes works andhas no effect on pain) and scant amounts of fentanyl for pain.......if so and you agree to colonoscopy under these condtion, don't complain about a lifetime of nightmares...............you signed a consent to be abused......if you are smart. demand a virtual first then if you need the scope, pay for the anesthesia..........I would be scared to death of a colonoscopy with versed....


----------



## garysconstipated (Jul 28, 2007)

the amnesia drug is "versed" midazolam.......................


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

lol @t abused. You act like the doctor are going to put you in shackels then whip and rape you. I would rather have this done and get it over with than go through more steps, I have waited long enough. It is smart to get a colonoscopy done if you think you really need it. Its dumb not to. So lay back on that negative posts.


----------



## garysconstipated (Jul 28, 2007)

check out the website versedbusters..... have to get a colononoscopy yearly nad would NEVER let them use Versed (midazolam) on me... do whatever you want..........god help you if you in the 10% who feel everything.................................................


----------



## Beans (Oct 16, 2007)

hi AllI had a colonoscopy last year and it was one of the most horrible things I have ever experienced. the pain was excruciating. They only gave me a small sedative to make me relax to start with but because I had an hysterectomy at 30 (soon to be 50!) the scar tissue was making it impossible for them to do it so in the end they had to knock me out to complete it. They are terrible in our NHS sometimes as they never even gave me the results, I reckon they lost them at the time because although had a letter showing the appontment when I got there they had no idea I was coming, so they had not notes for me, hence the reason I thought they lost them. Anyway, 4 months after having it and constantly trying to get the results I had to have an operation for a prolapsed bladder and the specialist got to the bottom







of it (sorry) for me, they want me to have another and I have not yet plucked up the courage to go even though I am suffering badly.So make sure that if you have had an operation on your stomach area that you get really sedated before you have one.Speak again soon


----------

